# How tall is your 5.5/6yo?



## dimibella (Feb 5, 2007)

This kinda came up in another thread and of course it has me on the worry wagon, just because that's my MO, not because of other mamas. Anyway since DS was a about 18mo he has always been on the small side. I tried not to really worry about it much considering I'm 5'4" and DH is 5'10" and we are both smaller framed people, BUT my twin brother has a growth hormone deficiency for which he had to take hormone shots for years. His endocrinologist said that had my parents brought him in sooner he would have been more of an average height by high school vs. by the middle of high school and he might have been an inch or two taller. At DS' 3yr appt. I brought it up to our pedi who said, "well if he doesn't even out by kindy, then we'll revisit the issue." Now here comes the end of kindy and he's the smallest kid in his class, last year in his pre-school class he had a few friends who were the same size as he was but now they are all taller. So I am wondering how tall everyone elses kindy kids are and kinda looking to see if I should find a pediatric endo.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I already posted on your carseat thread, but here again, my 5.25 yr. old is ~45" tall. He was in the 50th %ile at his 5 yr. checkup.
If he's on the growth charts then I wouldn't worry. Some people are just small!


----------



## fyoosh (May 9, 2005)

My son is 5.5 (Halloween 2002 babe) and he is 4' tall.

ETA: My DH and I are both 5'10" and my father is about 6'5" so we're tall people.


----------



## dimibella (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama* 
I already posted on your carseat thread, but here again, my 5.25 yr. old is ~45" tall. He was in the 50th %ile at his 5 yr. checkup.
If he's on the growth charts then I wouldn't worry. Some people are just small!


Finally found a chart! He's in about the 18th percentile for height and about the 25th for weight if I am reading it right. That reassures me some, thanks mama. At first I could only charts up to 36mo and it was driving me crazy.


----------



## Hatteras Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

My 6 yo is about 42" and about 38 lbs. So, that makes her around the 10th percentile for height and the 30th or so for weight.

My 3 year 10 month old is about 40" and about 37 lbs. That's like 75th and 90th percentile or something close to that.

I guess it's no wonder I get asked if they're twins.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Matthew is 5y4m and is about 43-44" and 40ish lb.


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

Noah is older than your son, but here are his numbers anyway:

Noah Matheo is amost 7 years old now. (Birthday in May.) He is 45, almost 46" and weighs around 43-44lbs. This makes him in the 16th percentile for weight, and 3rd percentile for heigt, according to a chart I found online.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

My oldest is 6.5 (born 10/25/01) and is 44 inches tall. He's shorter than most of the 6-year-olds we know.


----------



## robertandenith (Apr 1, 2008)

my girl will be 6 in July and she is 44 inches tall, she is so happy now that she can ride a lot of different different Disney rides lol


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

I worry sometimes, too. Ds1 turned 5 in the beginning of January and was 41 or 42 inches tall and 35lbs. I'm 5'7" and my dh is 6'4". Ds1 seems to be average size in his preschool class, but he is the oldest in his class and many of the kids are close to a year younger than him. I'm a little worried about him being the smallest one in his kindy class since he won't be the oldest anymore (especially with all the redshirting going on). He has been on the small side since he was 9 months old, but our ped isn't worried because he's been growing well on his own little growth curve. I'm not sure how tall our 2.5 year old is, but he is already 33lbs and it looks like he'll be catching up to his brother before long.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama* 
I already posted on your carseat thread, but here again, my 5.25 yr. old is ~45" tall. He was in the 50th %ile at his 5 yr. checkup.
If he's on the growth charts then I wouldn't worry. Some people are just small!

I agree. Plus, he could shoot up there when he hits middle school.







:

My DD is 40 lbs and 45 inches tall. She is a little on the short side but I'm very short, but my DH is 6'1". I figure our DD will take after me since everyone in our family is short.

There are a couple of little boys in my DD's kindergarten class that are her height and weight right now.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

My kids are very tall - my 6yo is 51" and my 4.5 yo is 41" . In fact, they're squares - both weigh the same as their inches


----------



## SunRise (Apr 18, 2005)

Boy Sunrise (5.5 yrs old) is 42.5 inches. I am also 5'4" and father is 5'10" (and smallish boned).

As far as the charts go...you want to make sure your child remains in his/her percentile...whether it is 10, 45, 80.... when the child falls out of their normal percentile that is when the doctor gets concerned.

For my son, it seems he has fallen out of his percentile. They did stretch him (a bit







) to get the .5 and were more comfortable with that height (it takes very little to move from one percentile to the next). They want to measure him again in 6 months in hopes of catching a growth spurt. They are not really concerned, because of our height, but they still want to keep an eye on his growth.

I would discuss your concerns with your doctor ... they should have his growth chart and percentiles over the years.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Mine just turned 5.5 and he is slightly over 45" tall.
And I just today noticed he has 3 of his 6 year molars in already!


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Amethyst is almost 6 and she is 49". She grew an inch in February. Not sure about weight.

I'm 5'6, James is 6'3.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

My ds is 5.5 years and is about 46" tall. Weighs about 50lbs.


----------



## Izzy's Mom (Apr 15, 2002)

Well my 6 year old is fairly tall, 75% on charts, I believe around 49 inches tall if I remember right from his checkup. I know it's hard but I wouldn't worry just yet - he could so easily have a growth spurt and I wouldn't want to do shots if I could help it. Will one or two inches be worth it?


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

Ds is 5.5 and is 44 inches (3ft, 8inches) and weighs 36lbs. He's below the 5th percentile for weight but about 35% for height.


----------



## emmasmommy (Feb 26, 2004)

DD will be 6 in July and at a dr appt in March she was just over 47". She weighs 50lbs.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

Man my kid is huge. She'll be 7 in August and she's about 54 inches. Yes, that's like 4'6". She weighs about 58 pounds, she's really thin.

I'm 5'7" and dh is 5'6", but my brother is like 6'4". I was always super tall, until I was around 13, when I hit 5'7" and quit growing.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

My daughter turns 6 very soon and is 49" tall, but she's always been tall. I'm 5'10" and my husband is 6'2". She ways around 52 pounds.


----------

